# Pymy Fishing



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently there is 5 inches of ice in my area and the fishing is good! Was out today for the better part of the day and caught numerous good crappie and even caught a Muskie out of the same spot.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jcoholich said:


> Currently there is 5 inches of ice in my area and the fishing is good! Was out today for the better part of the day and caught numerous good crappie and even caught a Muskie out of the same spot.


If that’s actually where you were Fishing, good luck next time you go out, won’t be anywhere to fish. There will be an army of ogfr’s on your spot there


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s a treasure map


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> If that’s actually where you were Fishing, good luck next time you go out, won’t be anywhere to fish. There will be an army of ogfr’s on your spot there


Eric send me the pic I can't see it lol.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Dave Lefebre was doing fb live videos a few hrs ago on pym .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> If that’s actually where you were Fishing, good luck next time you go out, won’t be anywhere to fish. There will be an army of ogfr’s on your spot there


If an army of people can figure out exactly where on Pymy that is, God bless their detective skills! Not a whole lot of context there, a hump off the creek channel.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

buckeyebowman said:


> If an army of people can figure out exactly where on Pymy that is, God bless their detective skills! Not a whole lot of context there, a hump off the creek channel.


Navionics app... if you have it on your phone it would be pretty easy to find.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,,, Hope they open for ya. ;>)


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report. If the OP wants to post a photo of his location then so be it. There are only so many crazy ice fishermen in this world anyways...binoculars can give our spots away on any given day anyways....hey what's that tent doing over there?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I can tell you right where that is just by looking at it but mum is the word lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone done any good at tuttle? Think i’ll hit it up this week. Supposed to be above 30.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

hailtothethief said:


> Anyone done any good at tuttle? Think i’ll hit it up this week. Supposed to be above 30.


Me and 6 others are headed there tmr. Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Im up there Monday, how much snow is on the ice right now? Im staying on the Ohio side in the state cabins, never fished Tuttle, thinking about coming across and fish there, can't remember what the regs are though. Is it OK to park there and fish with my Ohio License?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya it's ok


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Its not like lake erie. If you ice fish erie past the pa line you need pa license. 

Pa and ohio share pymatuning. As long as ur on the water u can use either license and go anywhere.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, I wondered about parking, probably a stupid question but thanks! Any info on snow cover?


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya you can park where ever you want with either license. We fish Tuttle alot and coulple years back a Pa g/w was waiting for ppl to come off the ice to check fishing license and with are OH license we were good to go


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother was out sat morning, south end,10 ft of water, vibes he caught 5 biggest was 22 inches


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Deep snow and heavy drag on south end. Gill bite was good.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Dont forget ur guys’ sleds. If u carry all ur gear ur more likely to fall through.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Steelheader88 said:


> Thanks for the report. If the OP wants to post a photo of his location then so be it. There are only so many crazy ice fishermen in this world anyways...binoculars can give our spots away on any given day anyways....hey what's that tent doing over there?


Lazy fishermen using binoculars that's


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Either it is the lack of vitamin D or some OGFers have very poor attitudes, particularly ice fishermen. However, I stand by helping people out, and if you want to post a picture of your spot, then so be it. Many a time have I taught people how to catch steelhead, some had been trying for a year, others five or more years. I'm like anyone else and appreciate a honey hole to myself, but why bring so much anxiety and negativity into a relaxing pasttime. Manners go a long way in life, and that includes giving people space either in a boat or on the ice or shoreline. It is kind of funny on the other hand to see how upset some members become. One of those binocular toting lowlifes may throw you a rope one day if the worst would happen...


----------



## donolove panfisherman (Feb 16, 2008)

Fished all afternoon started at Tuttle with no luck. Finished up at Jamestown. Got a few little bluegill. Tyough day, there was hardly anyone on the lake. I did run in to Chauncey as he was coming off the ice.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Steelheader88 said:


> Thanks for the report. If the OP wants to post a photo of his location then so be it. There are only so many crazy ice fishermen in this world anyways...binoculars can give our spots away on any given day anyways....hey what's that tent doing over there?


Plus, when you fish liquid water you don't leave a frozen over hole in the ice to show exactly where you were. It's the oldest ice fishing strategy in the world. Go where there's been a whole bunch of holes drilled.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Tuttle was a bust today, about 30 fisherman on the Ice with little to no fish today. 10 inches of clear hard Ice, about an inch of water came up when you auger'd through. Looks like the state opened the gate and let water in. The coming thaw and refreeze should fix that though.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I was out there today to also a bust marked maybe 20 fish all day couldn't buy a strike


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Not sure why guys I did ok at tuttle yesterday in 9.8 fow managed 4 slab crappies 3 really nice perch and a couple gills. Bite was slow but it was there. If the bait wasn't jigged you didn't get a sniff.Most guys were way out to left towards the channel I was almost straight out not too far too old for that drag everyone went right on bye me.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I had fish come up check out my jig hang out for a minute then take off


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Crappies drop them a really active live minow on a pink small jig head if the Minnie isn’t alive they won’t touch it


----------

